# Router Tuning



## Homie25 (24. Juni 2003)

Hi Leute.

Kennt jemand sich gut mit Routern aus?Wenn ja dann würde ich denjenigen bitten mir kurz zu erklären, wie ich die max connects beim SMC Barricade7004VBR von 300 höher setzen kann. 

Ein Bekannter hat mir erzählt, man könne ein Biosupdate machen, aber man muss nicht das vorgeschriebene SMC Bios nehmen, sondern von einem anderen Router der teurer und hochwertiger sei und somit auch mehr Connects zulässt.

Weches Biosupdate soll ich nehmen, fals es mit der Architektus des SMCBarricade zusammenpasst?


----------

